# Peptide Guide-Everything you need to know



## OutWhey (May 11, 2011)

I was speaking with the owner of www.purchasepeptides.com yesterday about the understanding of all the different peptides. He was kind enough to refer me to this link Peptide-Guide / Your resource for everything peptide! / Peptide How to Guide. 

Thank you to www.purchasepeptides.com !!

Everyone can use this and it is very helpful


----------



## blergs. (May 12, 2011)

yah there a GREAT place to go. been loving them, there IGF1LR3 is back in stock! and on sale! LOVE IT!


----------



## WantsWidth (May 12, 2011)

excellent


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 27, 2012)

most excellent


----------



## TwisT (Jul 27, 2012)

we are creating our very own guide/blog site which I among other tops in the industry will be making publications and things of that sort  Stay tuned!


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 27, 2012)

Thx for the link. Unfortunately every writeup on peps, especially IGF-1 LR3 never goes into when is the best time to dose it. I have heard in the past immediately PWO but can anyone weigh in on this?


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's another informative site that I've found handy.
Buy GHRP | CJC-1295 | GRF 1-29 | HGH FRAG 176-191 | IGF-1 | MGF


----------



## TwisT (Jul 27, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Thx for the link. Unfortunately every writeup on peps, especially IGF-1 LR3 never goes into when is the best time to dose it. I have heard in the past immediately PWO but can anyone weigh in on this?



is there an optimal time for a 115 pound goat to eat an apple?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 28, 2012)

Who's creating this site? not purchasepeptides!!!!!


TwisT said:


> we are creating our very own guide/blog site which I among other tops in the industry will be making publications and things of that sort  Stay tuned!


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 28, 2012)

TwisT said:


> is there an optimal time for a 115 pound goat to eat an apple?



Ah so I guess since you have BOARD REP under your alias that you are exempt from helping people, douche.  

Thanks for the link crackrbaby


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 29, 2012)

No its just his job is more important to him then discussing human use.  Although Mr twist we prefer to be more professional than that here don't we? 



AugustWest said:


> Ah so I guess since you have BOARD REP under your alias that you are exempt from helping people, douche.
> 
> Thanks for the link crackrbaby


----------



## TwisT (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry, im exempt from answering dumb questions. Theres a search function here where IGF has been discussed a multitude of times, along with professional and highly analytical postings by myself.

Now, to my original question, there really is no optimal time for the goat to eat the apple, except under unique circumstances. Get it now?


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^ So wouldnt have just saying "There is no optimal time, use the search function to find more informative posts by me on IGF" been a lot easier? no need to be an ass. 

Its roughly about the same length as the goat question, and we all would have gotten to the end result a lot faster.


----------

